# Max Size For Full Screen Print, 12 X 12???



## MP (Nov 14, 2007)

Greetings All,

I am currently considering using a screen printer that has a MAX full print size of 12 x 12. This is SMALLER than most screen printers right? What are the "standards" max print sizes you all are familiar with? I am not referring to specialty printers, belt printers, etc., but just regular screen print setups. The reason this is important to me is because I own an urban clothing line and big, bold prints are the standard in our market. Any and all info is appreciated. Thanks! MP


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

That's pretty standard. We usually go 12.5" wide max by about 16" long. Anything larger is considered oversized and is priced 50% higher.


----------



## MP (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Neato. I actually just found out our printer can do 13" x 15" but I'd like to go a little bigger, particularly on the height.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

You may be able to convince him if your order is large enough. 

But it's a lot of money to set up to print larger. It means new screens, new squeegees, new scoop coaters, new platens...

So if you're printer doesn't get much of a call for large prints, and frankly, most don't, he won't be inclined to purchase all of that.

You may want to keep him for the prints he can do and find another printer that specializes in oversized prints.


----------



## GregB (Nov 6, 2007)

Most designs we do fit into the 12 x 12 area. Most automatic printers I run into will have a standard print area of 15" wide, usually determined by their platen. With a larger investment this can increase to 19" wide. The length is more determined by the stroke their press allows, which can be anywhere from 16" to 24". But again this is a larger investment to carry various sized boards if the requests are not there.
With a manual press these larger areas can be difficult pulling a wider squeegee with even pressure.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

hey mp, most modern full size autos run a 20"x28" print, so we'll call out a 19"x27" max image size.my old auto came with some really nice 20x28's with a neckline cut out so i keeped them when i sold it. yesterday i bought rubber and ordered the anatol quick release cleats so i can change them over from slide mounts. a set of jumbos for a ten station is over $3,000. plus $2,000 for squeegee and flood bars. a set of 25"x33" newman rollers(i have 70) aint cheap either.my biggest expense to print jumbo is my 20"x28" 21,000watt rapidwave quartz flash over $5,000 new. lets do the math over 10k invested to print jumbo. and now your printing jumbo but you see the handwritting on the wall says to keep up you need to print your jumbo in waterbase/discharge. so a newer auto with a waterbase flood program and a 20' gas convection oven and a forced air flash. plus the cost of training in water base inks. oh yeah almost forgot you'll need a roller table to keep those big screens tight. and a 6k light and a 8'x11' frame to expose them with. welcome to my world, where the customer always wants the most extreme print locations, soft or no hand, rhinestones, studs, foil, refletive, shimmer and no telling whats next. just hope the next rage doesn't cost me so much. this winter i will shift my shop over to what i call a fashion industry print shop. this will be very high end contract stuff offering what the others don't and may get into a new kind of fullfilment service that markets to stores and chains on the west coast. there are a ton of little guys out there who would like to get their stuff out in the market looking like the high fashion stuff that retail shops buy. i control the quality ,deliver and pimp the product and you keep it fresh. wadda u think stan


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

oh yeah, almost forgot mike roberts(anatol rep.) emailed me yesterday with top secret information that anatol might unveil their new super jumbo auto aimed smack at ghetto and grunge wear at iss long beach show. wonder what that will cost? stan


----------

